# Blue Screen of Death and Orange Screen of Death



## surfaceuser123 (May 7, 2017)

Last month, kept getting blue screen of death with various errors at bottom: MEMORY_MANAGEMENT, CRITICAL_STRUCTURE_CORRUPTION, IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL. Been happening sporadically before but amped up last month for a few days. Stopped until last night, this time I got an orange screen of death and the error was CRITICAL_STRUCTURE_CORRUPTION (win32kfull.sys).


----------



## naresh498 (May 1, 2017)

Does ot allow you to load windows in safe mode. Did you install any hardware or software recently before this issue occured?
Can you run a quick memory test? It depends upon the computer manufacturer..press f9 or f10 to run the tests.


----------



## surfaceuser123 (May 7, 2017)

naresh498 said:


> Does ot allow you to load windows in safe mode. Did you install any hardware or software recently before this issue occured?
> Can you run a quick memory test? It depends upon the computer manufacturer..press f9 or f10 to run the tests.


I have already run windows in safe mode and runned a quick memory test. None worked. I have not downloaded anything new. The orange screen happened today with the error "CRITICAL_STRUCTURE_CORRUPTION".


----------



## naresh498 (May 1, 2017)

any restore points created on your machine? can you go to recovery partion and check using f10 or f11..depends upon laptop manufacturer. did the laptop do windows updates before issue occured? do you have software called alcohol 120 installed.


----------



## surfaceuser123 (May 7, 2017)

naresh498 said:


> any restore points created on your machine? can you go to recovery partion and check using f10 or f11..depends upon laptop manufacturer. did the laptop do windows updates before issue occured? do you have software called alcohol 120 installed.


I would rather not restore my laptop, because I have important documents on there. I have a surface 3. The laptop is updated all the way but it hasn't done any recent updates. It has been trying for a long time to update to the windows 10 anniversary update but it does not work. I do not have alcohol 120 installed. What does that software do?


----------



## naresh498 (May 1, 2017)

it is CD/DVD burning software, some users posted it caused the problem, At the moment I do not have any options left..may be others can provide some input.not sure.


----------

